# للبيع شقه مميزة 150م بزهراء المعادى



## اسلام محمد (20 ديسمبر 2011)

كود الاعـــلان : 117121
للبيع شقه مميزة بزهراء المعادى مساحتها 150متر عبارة عن ....
(2غرفه نوم + ريسبشن 3قطع + وليفينج + 2حمام + مطبخ كامل)
•	التشطيب (هاى لوكس)...ارضيات سيراميك 
•	مسجله بالشهر العقارى ... مبانى 2005
•	جانبيه على حديقه تطل على نادى وادى دجله
المطلـــوب / 560 الف جنيه
للاتصـــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

